# Do medical coders enjoy their jobs?



## DevinCouch (Jan 4, 2017)

I just passed my CPC exam and am currently applying to coding positions in my area.
I was just curious as to if coders really enjoy their jobs. You may answer honestly.
Do you often wish you had gone for something different? Are you bored with your job?

Thanks!


----------



## dlashua (Jan 4, 2017)

Congratulations on passing the CPC Exam!

I LOVE coding but I also love auditing and education so I have obtained my CPMA certification and am excited to start the next chapter in my career.  Best of luck to you and I hope you love coding as much as I do


----------



## tthompson (Jan 4, 2017)

Congratulations!

I have been certified since 2007 and have been in the medical field since that time. 2015 is when I finally got a job actually coding (a lot of places wanted an experienced coder-which was frustrating-since I had no experience coding) but I got the chance to and I love it. There is always something new to learn in this field, if you like learning i think you will like it  good luck to you!


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 4, 2017)

Coders do more than just code so it depends on what aspect of coding you go into. I know i would hate heads down production coding.


----------



## sarahjanejones (Jan 4, 2017)

First off...Congrats!  I very much enjoy my job.  I started as a medical receptionist, then onto being a billing clerk and then took on coding.  In the past I always did coding & billing, not just straight coding all day.  The last 3 years or so I've been managing a Coding Department and I love it.  Coding can open so many doors for you.  You can build a great foundation for yourself through coding and that can then take you into consulting, compliance, management, the sky's the limit!


----------



## bucajack (Jan 4, 2017)

*Crc*

I love my current job. I do HCC risk coding for a company in Chicago. I work totally remote for them for last year.  I have had all kinds of jobs and all of them except one was with HCC risk coding. My first job was with Outcomes doing Hedis measures in Spring of 2008. I went out in field and gathered information from charts from different provider offices. I'd scan info from my computer to my company. In the fall I took their test to do remote coding. I loved it and was hooked with HCC risk coding. Congrats on getting your CPC. I just took my CRC in August and thank Goodness I passed.  It is the certificate for risk coding.


----------



## npricercm (Jan 5, 2017)

DevinCouch said:


> I just passed my CPC exam and am currently applying to coding positions in my area.
> I was just curious as to if coders really enjoy their jobs. You may answer honestly.
> Do you often wish you had gone for something different? Are you bored with your job?
> 
> Thanks!



Congrats on passing the test...!

Coding is like any other job.  There are aspects you like and those you don't like.  I have been everything from a kitchen manager at a cafeteria, to an inventory management specialist for the Air Force and finally settled on the healthcare field.  Jobs get boring... when I get bored I try to find some aspect that I like and focus on that... or I learn other areas of coding.  I am now doing HCC coding and will spend time studying for the test.  

Give yourself some time to experience being a coder and learn what you can and then decide what you would like to focus on...

Nancy CPC,CPMA,CEMC


----------

